# 4.0.4 Tryouts



## PURGATORY (Jan 20, 2012)

If you took the proper steps of flashing 4.0.4 compatibility can be an issue.

This topic is about what works what doesn't.

Try at your on risk

After factory image of 4.0.2 and then 4.0.4 I lost everything even root. I used 5.0 Galaxy Nexus tool kit for everything. When starting the tool kit it ask what states are you on: 4.0.1, 4.0.2 or 4.0.3. I came from 4.0.3 so I started there.4.0.2 started so I set tool kit to it. I really wanted to use clockwork to flash 4.0.4. So I used tool kit to flash CWM and then 4.0.4 and even after, I lost still lost CMW and root.

I tryed 4.0.3 on tool kit to root and flash CMW and it DID NOT work with no surprise.

I GOT ROOT and CMW with 4.0.2 settings on toolkit and IT WORKS!

I wanted to use my favorite kernel (FRANCO KERNEL)with the new speedy rom and IT WORKED as well!

The Franco App didn't do anything but check for updates.

But I got control of the kernel with SETCPU. THAT WORKS!

Color control and hot plug on Franco kernel was activated manually through terminal emulator. Which WORKED! 

What works for You?

Or

How's your experience with the update?


----------



## swest6602 (Dec 19, 2011)

Flashed 4.0.4. & Heyit'sLou's Defiant v3 No problems so far.

Came from Bugless Beast v2-02. First thing I did was open Wallet and de-authorized it. Also brought Volume + speaker volume back to 0 (probably not necessary, but cannot hurt). Did a nandroid. Wiped cache, Dalvik cache & then did a full data wipe. Flashed 4.0.4 zip from MyDroidWorld. Set everything back up from scratch (all my Market apps downloaded at login. Always good to clear out old data now and again). Once everything was working I did a nandroid of the new 4.0.4 stock ROM. Flashed Defiant v3 (this last was done with fingers crossed, but all is well).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Question for those that took the plunge... Does the zero shutter lag work again for all photos? In 4.0.3 builds the zero shutter lag only worked when there was a good amount of light for the camera to focus. Seemed like some tweaks that were a work in progress. I am curious to know if it operates like it did on 4.0.2...


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I used the toolkit to go back to stock, but it decided to wipe everything (???) so that sucked.

Installed the pre-rooted 4.0.4 from "the other site" and everything is smooth. Zero shutter lag does work again. That's always the first thing I test when flashing ROMs...

Still -- it doesn't seem as quick as 4.0.2, but it's definitely better than any ROMs I've tried...


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

How is Live Wallpaper scrolling on 4.0.4 ?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I used the toolkit to go back to stock, but it decided to wipe everything (???) so that sucked.
> 
> Installed the pre-rooted 4.0.4 from "the other site" and everything is smooth. Zero shutter lag does work again. That's always the first thing I test when flashing ROMs...
> 
> Still -- it doesn't seem as quick as 4.0.2, but it's definitely better than any ROMs I've tried...


That is good about the camera. It doesn't seem as quick as 4.0.2? I found 4.0.2 to be miserably slow and laggy. Nothing like RootzBoat which is significantly better than 4.0.2.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm don't know much about from structure and building but it seems the new 4.0.4 update just modifies nfc.

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> I'm don't know much about from structure and building but it seems the new 4.0.4 update just modifies nfc.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.


From what I've seen so far. Looks like a bit of telephony props were updated as well as some nfc bits.

Of course there are probably more changes in frameworks that we cannot see yet as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm on 4.0.4 stock right now. I lost root after updating to 4.0.4 from 4.0.2 for awhile but found an su.zip on xda forums that finally got me rooted again. I got unstable apps touch recovery flashed and permanent all though I can't seem to get his app to recognize my Nexus in the market now. May just need an update?! Anyways the multi touch issue for games like Shadow Run and Modern Combat is definitely fixed. I can't say if it boots faster but it definitely boots smoother and the boot image looks more HD then 4.0.2. The signal strength seems better but I'm not getting the extreme speeds others are getting. It could just be that they fixed the way the signal is shown like Verizon said they would (rolls eyes). Everything else seems no different then most 4.0.3 AOSP Roms.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

And here's for any none believers. 




















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PURGATORY (Jan 20, 2012)

Update with me. Franco kernel UV and OC work fine with SETCPU. But the color control and the hot plug feature would work fine for a bit and then they both revert. I thought that was interesting how it readjusted.

Question: if they did, so called improvements, would flashing current roms just take you back away from 4.0.4. ?


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes if you flash a custom ROM like Gummy or AOKP you'll be back on 4.0.3 but with the new boot loader and radios of 4.0.4. You'll lose all the sweet system fixes in 4.0.4 basically. I'm think of trying to flash Imo's 1.9.0 lean kernel if I flash anything at all when it comes to kernels his is the best IMO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I strongly believe the signal issue was fixed. I'm considered to be in extended 4g coverage and in my backyard I was never able to get 4g while my girls razr is holding on to 3 bars and now I'm able to do the same

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

I read somewhere that 4.04 improves the function of auto brightness.
Did it fix the issue where after moving from a bright room to a dark room the screen wouldn't automatically dim until the screen was turned off and on again?


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

ac398 said:


> I read somewhere that 4.04 improves the function of auto brightness.
> Did it fix the issue where after moving from a bright room to a dark room the screen wouldn't automatically dim until the screen was turned off and on again.


I'm not sure. I haven't used it since stock 4.0.2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

you mind giving it a try for like 30 sec poison or anyone else running 4.04 and report back. I'd do it myself but I got my boot manager all set up with 5 roms.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

ac398 said:


> you mind giving it a try for like 30 sec poison or anyone else running 4.04 and report back. I'd do it myself but I got my boot manager all set up with 5 roms.


I can attest that auto brightness sucks even more then it did before! I can't for the life of me get it to auto adjust from dark to bright areas
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> I can attest that auto brightness sucks even more then it did before! I can't for the life of me get it to auto adjust from dark to bright areas
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I politely disagree. It's much better. Before it was almost a flicker. It's more subtle now...
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrksbrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks to the boys over at ACSyndicate http://forums.acsyndicate.net/showthread.php?4895-ROM-Android-4-0-4-IMM30B-Stock-rooted-deodexed-zipaligned-busybox-insecure-boot

All I can say it's about time VZW came out with a update first !!!!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Mrksbrd said:


> Thanks to the boys over at ACSyndicate http://forums.acsyndicate.net/showthread.php?4895-ROM-Android-4-0-4-IMM30B-Stock-rooted-deodexed-zipaligned-busybox-insecure-boot
> 
> This is old news, pal. Flashed it this morning.
> 
> All I can say it's about time VZW came out with a update first !!!!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> I can attest that auto brightness sucks even more then it did before! I can't for the life of me get it to auto adjust from dark to bright areas
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


But how about the other way does it auto adjust from bright to dark?? Or do you still have to lock and unlock the screen for it to dim.


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nvmd guys I just saw the flashable link for 4.04. Time to load this is into boot manager and check it out


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

[ROM] Android 4.0.4 IMM30B / Does not need to downgrade or upgrade

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1481613



*Credits:*
Google, Samsung & Verizon for the 4.0.4 update
ChainsDD for Superuser
JesusFreke for smali/baksmali
Koush for ClockworkMod recovery
Dsixda for his Android Kitchen (makes life easy)
The Android community for everything I've learned about Android
__________________
CRAiG GOMeZ

I saw this sounds like a great way for me to get on this.

I am running bugless beast 2-02 with imo min kernel 1.90


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just booted 4.04 up and looks like they didn't fix the issue where auto brightness won't dim. Really wish Google would take care of this


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

ac398 said:


> Just booted 4.04 up and looks like they didn't fix the issue where auto brightness won't dim. Really wish Google would take care of this


I been hearing different sides on this

doing a nandroid backup right now and downloading the 4.0.4 rom right now cant wait


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't forget multi touch is fixed and awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

What changes were mad to NFC. I've just recently jumped on the nfc bandwagon. Surprisingly useful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PURGATORY (Jan 20, 2012)

ac398 said:


> I politely disagree. It's much better. Before it was almost a flicker. It's more subtle now...
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I do feel there is improvement. In a dark room its not overbaring. Transition is quicker, i have seen the brightness change as i changed rooms around my house. I thought that was perty cool. Brightness level did move up a few clicks and im sure, with battery saving in mind.

I change my awake time from 30sec to 1min anyways for my prefrence.

I would use the custom auto brightness that some roms had, i enjoyed that feature but now im satisfied with the balence in between "brightness" and "battery saving".


----------

